
Coding bootcamp wants to “protect” you from transparency - jtellez
https://medium.com/@devbootcamp/the-myth-of-bootcamp-transparency-5cffd76018b3?source=linkShare-d1d7fc619f64-1467239336
======
jtellez
Dev Bootcamp wants to "protect" students from transparency. Too complicated,
they say. They prefer 'relevant program qualities, credible feedback from
alumni' instead.

